# My baby girl Onyx



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

I brought her home when she was 6 weeks old and she weighed 1.3 pounds.

Here names Onyx Skylit.

As a kitten:


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

All grown up:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Aww, she's so sweet! And so is your poodle baby.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Pretty name for a pretty girl. So cute with the poodle.
_


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

AWW love the fist pic, just a tiny black fluff ball.


----------

